

Where the world’s first transatlantic email was sent from - fun2have
http://blog.feralabs.com/2009/03/where-the-worlds-first-transatlantic-email-was-sent-from/

======
dcminter
Short UK cultural digression:

The "blue plaque" mentioned is normally emplaced by National Heritage. They
commemorate individuals rather than events, and the individual must have been
dead for 20 years so that their significance can be judged with rather more
objectivity than is likely to be gauged by their contemporaries:
<http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/server/show/nav.1498>

Of course there's nothing to prevent an individual or organization (the local
council in the pictured plaque from the BBC's erstwhile "Radiolympia"
building) from putting up their own blue plaque to historic events or living
persons, but it's the exception rather than the norm and it's not a
"tradition" as such.

~~~
fun2have
Spoke with English Heritage and found out that they only do plaques inside
London, outside it is done by the local council.

And this would be under the exceptional circumstance of an important
historical event.

------
jemmj
Great geek news :) Did you know where it was first sent from?

~~~
jgrahamc
Very interesting. I need to add that to my list for a possible Volume 2 of The
Geek Atlas.

